# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  بنسأل من حقوق المريخ من دمار القلعة الحمراء الموثق  . .   .

## الصاااااقعة

*مجرد سوال  . .  الزناطير دفعوا الخسائر  ولا   لا . . !نذكر الادارة  بالدمار المؤلم  للإستاد   . .  . اذا تعرض الثنائي محمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب لعقوبات  لا قدر الله لصالح الزناطير  . . على ادارة المريخ ان تطالب  بخصم المبلغ من  العقوبة  المفروضة على الزناطير  من الاتحاد بالتعويض المالى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اييييييييييييييييييييه
انت لسه فاكر   

*

----------

